# 2-Stage Production Starts at Honda / Swepsonville, NC



## [email protected]

It begins!










_Production for Honda's first two-stage snow blower kicked off this week at Honda Power Equipment Manufacturing, Inc. (HPE) in Swepsonville, N.C. Manufacturing of the all-new HSS Series snow blower highlights the impact of an $8.5 million investment in plant operations announced last year, sparking new innovative production processes and the addition of new products at the facility. 

__"This is the start of yet another product that will help people get things done," said Honda Power Equipment President Takayoshi Fukai to associates at the June 9 lineoff ceremony.

The snow blower, which Honda R&D Americas designed and developed in North Carolina, is the first Honda two-stage snow blower to be produced outside of Japan. This HSS Series product will be sold in the United States, Canada and Europe.

Fukai complimented the strong partnership across Honda's design, manufacturing and sales division to make the new snow blower product a reality.

"People from many different countries have different viewpoints and different needs, so we have to work as hard as we can and give them 120 percent quality to satisfy their needs," he said. "Many customers are waiting for our products, so let's all do our best to meet their high expectations."

The 375,000-square-foot HPE facility, which employs 625 associates, has long served as a major producer of Honda power products for worldwide distribution, with the capacity to produce upwards of 2 million premium-quality Honda power products each year. Honda's total investment in its Swepsonville operations is nearly $250 million._

Models, features, prices, etc. are TBA, but you can see from the photo we've got a nice track model with electric joystick remote chute control, hydrostatic transmission, and if you look VERY close, you'll see a gas-strut for auger height adjustment. As expected, all 2-stage snow blower engines will continue to be cast and machined at the Honda plant in Thailand, then the rest of the snow blower will be built at the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC. ​


----------



## YSHSfan

Thank you for sharing *[email protected]*,
Looks like it is an HSS1332 going by the dual chute deflector set up.


----------



## YSHSfan

It looks a bit like the Canadian HSS1332TCD


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

It's kind of embarrassing that it takes a foreign based company to bring manufacturing back to America.

Sure looks like a machine you can be proud to build !!


----------



## wdb

Sigh, there goes the neighborhood. (Translation: I just bought a new HS928TA last fall, now it's worth a lot less on the used market.)

Never mind me, just a sour grape or two is all. I love that Honda is upping the feature list for US buyers, and that they're assembling the machines here in the US. Thanks for sharing Robert!


----------



## scrappy

This is good news, we need more manufacturing here and the jobs to support our economy. The sad part is the engines have to be imported, world economy I guess.


----------



## scrappy

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's kind of embarrassing that it takes a foreign based company to bring manufacturing back to America.
> 
> Sure looks like a machine you can be proud to build !!



Aggree! Problem is all the USA companies have sold out. Most every part I install on a Gm vehicle is not made in the lower 48. Sad.


----------



## BCCJWC

Will the gas strut lever still be a lever on the handle bars with the new "skid steer" controls now being on the handle bars also?


----------



## detdrbuzzard

thanks for the good news robert


----------



## Chadly1980

Drool!


----------



## tinter

I'll try a free sample machine, even if I have to make a road trip to pick it up! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## bwdbrn1

Exciting news from Honda, thanks for the update Robert.

Tinter and I will gladly do field work for Honda and put those new 2 stages to the test. You know, we do get a lot of snow here in da' U.P.m so I'm thinking it might be time to set the HS622 off to the side and try out one of those new offerings. What do you say?


----------



## sscotsman

I just read the new Consumer Reports used car issue..
the model with the most North American made parts is the Toyota Tundra.

Percent Content US/Canada: 70%
Percent Content Other Countries: 15% J 
Final Assembly Countries: US 
Source of Vehicle’s Engine/Motor: US
Source of Vehicle’s Transmission(s): US

IMO, that makes the Toyota Tundra the most "American" vehicle on the market..
strange days indeed..

(The auto makers lobbied to have US and Canada parts lumped together..because it makes them look better.)

Scot


----------



## [email protected]

JayCarver said:


> Will the gas strut lever still be a lever on the handle bars with the new "skid steer" controls now being on the handle bars also?


The auger height control will likely be a small lever near the console. You'd probably press it to release "float" the auger, then release it to lock the auger height. 

Steering control will probably be on each grip, with squeeze-to-release function. To steer right, squeeze right lever, which will allow right wheel/track to freewheel, allowing left wheel/track to continue driving, causing the unit to turn right. Bonus: squeeze both levers to allow for easy movement of the unit when the engine is OFF.


----------



## YSHSfan

Thanks _*[email protected]*_,
It is like a traditional snowblower "power steering system" with trigger handles then.


----------



## [email protected]

hsblowersfan said:


> Thanks _*[email protected]*_,
> It is like a traditional snowblower "power steering system" with trigger handles then.


The lever is similar to a clutch/brake lever on a motorcycle/bicycle. It's a cable-type design, and the pull effort is light enough to only need one finger, but the lever is deep enough to use all four fingers (gloves or mittens too).


----------



## Chadly1980

All great info, thanks for sharing.

Do you know what the homeowners warranty will be for these machines? Is it 3 years?


----------



## [email protected]

Chadly1980 said:


> All great info, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Do you know what the homeowners warranty will be for these machines? Is it 3 years?


Yes, the warranty will be the same as the current 2-stage models, e.g., 36-months for either commercial or residential use.


----------



## [email protected]

bwdbrn1 said:


> I will gladly do field work for Honda and put those new 2 stages to the test. What do you say?


One Fall day, Bill was out raking leaves when he noticed a hearse slowly drive by. Following the first hearse, was a second hearse which was followed by a man walking solemnly along, followed by a dog, and then about 200 men walking in single file. Intrigued, Bill went up to the man following the second hearse and asked him who was in the first hearse. "My wife," the man replied. "I'm sorry," said Bill. "What happened to her?" "My dog bit her and she died." Bill then asked the man who was in the second hearse. The man replied, "My mother-in-law. My dog bit her and she died as well." Bill thought about this for a while. He finally asked the man, "Can I borrow your dog?" To which the man replied, "Get in line."


----------



## YSHSfan

[email protected] said:


> The lever is similar to a clutch/brake lever on a motorcycle/bicycle. It's a cable-type design, and the pull effort is light enough to only need one finger, but the lever is deep enough to use all four fingers (gloves or mittens too).


Thank you for the info *[email protected]*.


----------



## nwcove

bwdbrn1 said:


> Exciting news from Honda, thanks for the update Robert.
> 
> Tinter and I will gladly do field work for Honda and put those new 2 stages to the test. You know, we do get a lot of snow here in da' U.P.m so I'm thinking it might be time to set the HS622 off to the side and try out one of those new offerings. What do you say?


ya could also ship one this way for a torture test !!!


----------



## caddydaddy

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's kind of embarrassing that it takes a foreign based company to bring manufacturing back to America.


What? My Cub Cadet is made in America by an American company.


----------



## bwdbrn1

[email protected] said:


> One Fall day, Bill was out raking leaves when he noticed a hearse slowly drive by. Following the first hearse, was a second hearse which was followed by a man walking solemnly along, followed by a dog, and then about 200 men walking in single file. Intrigued, Bill went up to the man following the second hearse and asked him who was in the first hearse. "My wife," the man replied. "I'm sorry," said Bill. "What happened to her?" "My dog bit her and she died." Bill then asked the man who was in the second hearse. The man replied, "My mother-in-law. My dog bit her and she died as well." Bill thought about this for a while. He finally asked the man, "Can I borrow your dog?" To which the man replied, "Get in line."


I'll be in line behind the guy with the second dog.:wavetowel2:


----------



## malba2366

[email protected] said:


> The auger height control will likely be a small lever near the console. You'd probably press it to release "float" the auger, then release it to lock the auger height.
> 
> Steering control will probably be on each grip, with squeeze-to-release function. To steer right, squeeze right lever, which will allow right wheel/track to freewheel, allowing left wheel/track to continue driving, causing the unit to turn right. Bonus: squeeze both levers to allow for easy movement of the unit when the engine is OFF.


Does this mean the track model will be able to be easily moved with the engine off by squeezing the levers? If this is so then there is almost no reason not to get the track model!


----------



## db9938

malba2366 said:


> Does this mean the track model will be able to be easily moved with the engine off by squeezing the levers? If this is so then there is almost no reason not to get the track model!


Thats a great question, to a common complaint amongst us tread-heads.


----------



## YSHSfan

malba2366 said:


> Does this mean the track model will be able to be easily moved with the engine off by squeezing the levers? If this is so then there is almost no reason not to get the track model!


I am pretty sure that it is SO.


----------



## [email protected]

malba2366 said:


> Does this mean the track model will be able to be easily moved with the engine off by squeezing the levers?


Yes, with the engine OFF, just squeeze both levers and away she rolls.


----------



## YSHSfan

_*[email protected]*_,

Do you know if there were any changes on the impeller size for the larger HSS series models compared to the current HS series?, or did they stayed the same at ~12" ?


----------



## malba2366

Looks pricing is out.

http://www.powerplaceinc.com/productgroups.htm?custom=33


----------



## cbnsoul

Starting to save up - just gotta decide if I want to go with the 724 or 928. :blush:


----------



## pdd

I have a JD 728e now(great machine!) and will be adding a new Honda Track HSS 28 or 32 to my garage


----------



## BCCJWC

Robert, any option for hand warmers on these new machines?


----------



## bwdbrn1

There just might be some more information coming on the new 2 stage snowblowers in the next few weeks. Patience my friends, patience.


----------



## [email protected]

JayCarver said:


> Robert, any option for hand warmers on these new machines?


No factory-option hand warmers are offered right now.

It is a safe bet the accessories offered on current models are likely to be available for the new ones, including heavy-duty reversible skid shoes, a drift breaker kit, operator cab, and full-size storage cover.


----------



## bwdbrn1

There will be some more information coming in the next couple of weeks folks. Right now, let me say, they are impressive.


----------



## jeanw

how much will this go far???? thanks yall


----------



## db9938

I don't know the exact price, but I'd guess in the $2K range.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

pdd said:


> I have a JD 728e now(great machine!) and will be adding a new Honda Track HSS 28 or 32 to my garage


Welcome to the forum Pdd :welcome:

You'll love the Honda.


----------



## Fishstick487

[email protected] - 
I'm interested in the wheeled version of this, model HSS928AAWD. Ironically i saw a photo of it for sale in a ACME tools machine. One complaint, particularly from 'Consumer Reports' for the Hydro machines is that they are difficult to turn without a wide pass. Any engineering done to mitigate this issue? From the picture of the machine in the ACME machine i see its got levers below handles. On a typical friction machine this would unlock one wheel to turn the machine easy. Something similar on the Honda? Also when will details go up on Honda website?


----------



## Fishstick487

[email protected] - 
I'm interested in the wheeled version of this, model HSS928AAWD. Ironically i saw a photo of it for sale in a ACME tools machine. One complaint, particularly from 'Consumer Reports' for the Hydro machines is that they are difficult to turn without a wide pass. Any engineering done to mitigate this issue? From the picture of the machine in the ACME machine i see its got levers below handles. On a typical friction machine this would unlock one wheel to turn the machine easy. Something similar on the Honda? Also when will details go up on Honda website?


----------



## [email protected]

Fishstick487 said:


> [email protected] -
> I'm interested in the wheeled version of this, model HSS928AAWD. Ironically i saw a photo of it for sale in a ACME tools machine. One complaint, particularly from 'Consumer Reports' for the Hydro machines is that they are difficult to turn without a wide pass. Any engineering done to mitigate this issue? From the picture of the machine in the ACME machine i see its got levers below handles. On a typical friction machine this would unlock one wheel to turn the machine easy. Something similar on the Honda? Also when will details go up on Honda website?


Honda is expected to make a formal announcement about the new 2-stage machines very soon. 

_Maybe_ their social media guy will cleverly hide the date by making it white text inside some red square brackets...
...which would make it easy to SELECT and find out:* [*August 15*]*.


----------



## nwcove

thats not to many sleeps away !! lol


----------



## fake_usa

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/Brochures/snowblower_brochure.pdf


----------



## Chadly1980

Drool


----------



## scrappy

Impressive.

I'm a "dyed" in the orange/white Ariens kind of guy.

That is some cool stuff!

Dig up the buried in the yard coffee can money for the HSS:wavetowel2:


----------



## drmerdp

well, I was torn between an ariens pro track and Honda 928. Honda seems to be the clear choice now, I'm excited. I hope the prices don't shoot through the roof.


----------



## Fishstick487

drmerdp said:


> well, I was torn between an ariens pro track and Honda 928. Honda seems to be the clear choice now, I'm excited. I hope the prices don't shoot through the roof.


Saw on in a Acme tool magazine for about $2600. This is the 928 wheel kit with on-board battery.


----------



## pdd

Kiss4aFrog said:


> pdd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a JD 728e now(great machine!) and will be adding a new Honda Track HSS 28 or 32 to my garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Pdd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll love the Honda.
Click to expand...

Thank u for the welcome! I just bought the HSS928AATD. Can't wait till it comes in!


----------



## cbnsoul

As Robert promised, the Honda website has been updated today with all the new 2 stage models!


----------



## Drift-King

[email protected] said:


> The auger height control will likely be a small lever near the console. You'd probably press it to release "float" the auger, then release it to lock the auger height.
> 
> Steering control will probably be on each grip, with squeeze-to-release function. To steer right, squeeze right lever, which will allow right wheel/track to freewheel, allowing left wheel/track to continue driving, causing the unit to turn right. Bonus: squeeze both levers to allow for easy movement of the unit when the engine is OFF.


I don't suppose Honda will offer this drive system as an "aftermarket" retrofit :blush:


----------



## wdb

cbnsoul said:


> As Robert promised, the Honda website has been updated today with all the new 2 stage models!


Having just purchased a 928 last year, I am now officially jealous.


----------



## equinoxx

wdb said:


> Having just purchased a 928 last year, I am now officially jealous.


I'll go you one better; having just purchased a 928 last _month_, I am now officially jealous. But not to the point of regret.


----------



## malba2366

*When will dealers have these?*

I have contacted a couple of local dealers regarding availability of the new Honda models and none of them expect to see any until November. Is this accurate? Isn't that a bit late for the northeastern states?


----------



## [email protected]

malba2366 said:


> I have contacted a couple of local dealers regarding availability of the new Honda models and none of them expect to see any until November. Is this accurate? Isn't that a bit late for the northeastern states?


While 10 new HSS-series Honda 2-stage models have been _announced_, not all 10 models/versions are _shipping _right now. Lots of factors will determine actual ship dates, such as plant schedule, parts delivery, holdover inventory at dealers, etc. 

I do know some of the new HSS models have already been manufactured and shipped from the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC to dealers. Your local dealer can provide the best overall report on when—what—how(much). They also have the full program terms & prices from Honda, and can take your pre-season order and deposit now.


----------



## AesonVirus

I have a new HSS928ATD on order at my local dealer.
They told me that Honda starts their production with the smaller models and then moves up the chain.

They told me I can expect mine sometime next week, if all goes well.


----------



## YSHSfan

Welcome to SBF AesonVirus, :welcome:

Make sure that you share some pictures with us of your new toy.

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## AesonVirus

hsblowersfan said:


> Welcome to SBF AesonVirus, :welcome:
> 
> Make sure that you share some pictures with us of your new toy.
> 
> :blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


Thanks for the welcome.

I'm upgrading from a 13 yr old 9hp Craftsman. The machine has always started first pull so I can't complain about my $500 investment too much but the machine has always been dreadful to use.

I would break shear pins every time out until I started using regular bolts and the controls are just all wrong on that machine. 
The engagement levers take way too much grip to use for long periods of time.
The gear selector requires you to reach far down to change gears.
The chute... that stupid plastic chute. Ugh. It never stays where I put it and if I'm throwing heavy snow, it just throws it straight up. Plus, the crank always seemed to be on top, causing it to rotate where I didn't want it. 
This past year, the friction plate started acting up. I repaired it each time out and got tired of the constant need of repair. I promised myself a new machine for this coming year.

Went to the dealer to look at an Arien Pro 30 with Auto-steer and made the mistake of bringing my wife with me. She has never once used the old blower and knows nothing about them, but she wants to learn. This way, when she bumps me off, she can still clear the driveway. For this reason, we wanted something she could use.

We have a long, steep driveway that doesn't get much sun. My fear is that if the driveway gets bumpy with chunks of icy crud, the auto-steer will throw her everywhere but straight. This, along with the hydro tranny, had us looking at much higher models. For a few hundred more, we were in Honda territory.

Looking forward to getting it. We get a lot of snow and clearing usually takes me a few hours. I may as well enjoy myself while doing it.

Wish the new machine came with heated grips but maybe they'll have them as an accessory down the road.


----------



## SnowG

[email protected] said:


> No factory-option hand warmers are offered right now.
> 
> It is a safe bet the accessories offered on current models are likely to be available for the new ones, including heavy-duty reversible skid shoes, a drift breaker kit, operator cab, and full-size storage cover.


Robert, 
Do you know if the cab kit for last year's HS928 TAS will fit the new 928 models?


----------



## AesonVirus

Just called the dealer. Only the small single-stage Hondas have come in and there is still no word on when the 928's will arrive.
I just keep calling until they finally come in


----------



## YSHSfan

*One more reason to get a Honda HSS snowblower.*

Another thing that is going to make Honda HSS snowblower owners even happier is the fact that the parts replecements are not as expensive as for the HS line.

I just got a set of tracks delivered yesterday for an HSS928ATD (this is to play arround with a project), this is what I found in the proces of purchasing it.

HSS928ATD tracks $76 each.
HS928TAS tracks $195.60 each (list price).

HSS928ATD auger housing $463.86.
HS928TAS auger housing $1048.90 (list price).

HSS928ATD augers $108.08 each.
HS928TAS augers $285.88 each (list price).

This are just a few examples.

Boats.net does not show anything for the HSS line yet, but I am sure that once they start carrying parts prices will be even lower.

_*One more reason to get the newer HSS models vs the older HS models*_.

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## 94EG8

New Civic parts are like that as well. I order parts for a collision shop on a daily basis so I have a very good idea what parts are supposed to cost. I'm seeing things like complete rear door hinges for $12, you can't even buy pins and bushings for that. Stuff that used to be over $100 is now less than $25 in a lot of cases.

Also, for those of you in the US. I have a Canadian HS1132, it has the hydraulic height adjustment. It's light years ahead of the foot pedal design (I've owned both) and makes using the machine so much nicer. My machine isn't a TCD model so it doesn't have the electric chute control, but they have been available here for about 20 years now and seem to hold up very well. There's nothing about the new machines that scares me at all.


----------



## YSHSfan

*The most dramatic price change*

This is the most dramatic price difference (that I found so far) between the new HSS models and the old HS model parts.

HSS928ATD transmission assy $46.20
HS928TAS transmission assy $542.48 (list price)

I hope it is not a mistake on the honda site.

Honda Power Equipment 20001-V45-A01 - TRANSMISSION ASSY. : CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## SnowG

wdb said:


> Having just purchased a 928 last year, I am now officially jealous.


Me too. :banghead: Anyone want to buy a one year old 928TAS in CT? I'm all in -- gotta have it!


----------



## [email protected]

SnowG said:


> Robert,
> Do you know if the cab kit for last year's HS928 TAS will fit the new 928 models?


Sorry I'm late on this, but the current cold weather cab for the HS models will NOT fit the new HSS models. A new cab is in development, but no ETA.


----------



## [email protected]

hsblowersfan said:


> HSS928ATD transmission assy $46.20
> 
> Honda Power Equipment 20001-V45-A01 - TRANSMISSION ASSY. : CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


That's a mistake on the dealer's site; the list price for the new HSS transmission assembly is $589.34.


----------



## Skeet Shooter

Im so jelly right now. I bought mine last year as well and my biggest gripes with my 928 have now been addressed. I wish I knew about the redesign back then. I definitely would have waited.

Finally made the US model like the Canadian one... Oh well late in love and life.


----------



## SnowG

[email protected] said:


> Sorry I'm late on this, but the current cold weather cab for the HS models will NOT fit the new HSS models. A new cab is in development, but no ETA.


Very disappointed. Perhaps I will be able to adapt my cab to the new configuration. 

It appears from the images that I'd have room for the upper clamps on the bars (even if I need to adjust for width) so if I'm right then the question is to how to fit the lower mounting points. I'll take off the cab frame and bring it to my local dealer when he gets the new ones, to see how it all lines up. Hopefully a little bending will be all that's needed. :icon_whistling:


----------



## AesonVirus

The 928's are still not in but we're getting closer. My dealer is getting the 7's in now so the 9's should be coming very soon!


----------



## malba2366

AesonVirus said:


> The 928's are still not in but we're getting closer. My dealer is getting the 7's in now so the 9's should be coming very soon!



Dealers near me have the 928 tracked in stock...manual start only. They all say the auto starts are expected in late september


----------



## 94EG8

There's three days left of the month, I'd say it _is_ late September.


----------



## malba2366

94EG8 said:


> There's three days left of the month, I'd say it _is_ late September.


I meant to type late October...


----------



## cprstn54

I have been advised that HSS1332ATD's will not be bulk shipped to dealers until late October.

Possible glitch in the electric start?

Ken C


----------



## Rocktaco

I bought the HS1332 TA two years ago and it's been great, but the one think I always missed from my old Troy built track unit was the steering. With these new models now coming out I've but the 1332 for sale on Craigslist and from the looks of things it may be sold here in the next day or so. This will allow me to spring for the new model.

One question if anyone is able to answer yet- is there any difference in impeller size from the 1332 and the 928. Previous models were the same and from a forensic type inspection of the current pics it appears the new models are the same as well.

If this is the case I think I'll step down the 928 this go-around as there were a few times I felt the 1332 was a bit wide for some areas I use mine.

Has any used both models (older units) and noticed any deficiencies in the motor power of the 928 when compared to the 1332?

-Robert [email protected]


----------



## [email protected]

Rocktaco said:


> ...is there any difference in impeller size from the 1332 and the 928.


The HSS1332 and HSS928 do use the same impeller (Honda calls it the "blower"). It is a different design from previous HS 2-stage models; I understand then new-style blower does provide improved performance.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Rob -

Any chance you can post a shop manual/ parts breakdown of the Auger System.
Is it easy peasy like the previous model - without needing to break down the bucket2tractor


----------



## [email protected]

mobiledynamics said:


> Rob -
> 
> Any chance you can post a shop manual/ parts breakdown of the Auger System.
> Is it easy peasy like the previous model - without needing to break down the bucket2tractor


Shop manual is still in progress, but I'll walk over and see what they know about this. 

Looking at the parts list, the HS and HSS designs are similar:

HS (early):









HSS (new models):


----------



## mobiledynamics

Thanks Rob. Always on the mark for the Big Red answers


----------



## SmokinBuddha

malba2366 said:


> I have contacted a couple of local dealers regarding availability of the new Honda models and none of them expect to see any until November. Is this accurate? Isn't that a bit late for the northeastern states?



I already put down a deposit for the Honda HSS1332ATD and eta is 1st week of November. Price $3399 including shipping, no taxes.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Delivery seems about right for "just in time manufacturing". Small chance there might be a measurable storm earlier but not likely.


----------

